# Rob Zombie's Halloween II



## Johnny Thunder

Well, gang, we have been talking about it, and it looks like the rumors were true!

That's right, everyone - Rob Zombie has confirmed that he will return to write and direct the sequel called *H2*. The new film is supposed to pick up right at the end of his remake; however, it will not follow the same structure as the original *Halloween 2*.

Shooting is said to start in March, with an October 2009 release date.










http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117997402.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## Johnny Thunder

...and somehow I just knew he'd shoehorn his wife into the flick  Hard to believe he'd put her in one of his films, I know. 

Read on for the details, gang -

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/14680

And here's a bigger version of the earlier teaser poster art:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/14681

So.........(ducking flying beer bottles past his head JT asks....) - what do you all think?


----------



## joker

*No white mask in H2?*

Just saw this on horrorbid.com:


> Sources close to Rob Zombie while keeping tight lipped about details have revealed that Zombie (who recently signed on to direct Halloween 2) is leaning towards not using the famous "white" mask that the Halloween franchise has been built on. While he will utilize the mask in the opening sequence plans are either to use no mask at all or another style mask that Tyler Maine (Michael Myers) will adorn this fall.


----------



## Sinister

Despite a large part of the general populace opinion of him, Rob Zombie isn't stupid by a long shot. Just like with the red herrings being thrown out mere days before it was confirmed he would indeed, be directing the second in the franchise, I suspect this doing away with the iconic mask is nothing more than to stir up hype for the upcoming film. To go about that particular course of action, would be career suicide. And as I said earlier, Zombie isn't that stupid.


----------



## Sinister

Hey! Any of you guys fit the description of what Zombie is looking for in this, the next installment of his take on the *Halloween* franchise? Well, here ya go!

From Bloody Disgusting:

_UPDATE: Another casting notice just went out, read it inside._ A casting call has already begun for Rob Zombie's *H2*, which begins filming January in Los Angeles, CA (man, that was fast!). Here's who they're casting so far: _[HOWARD BOGGS] - Caucasian - 6'4" - age open. HOWARD is the huge, thick necked bouncer at the 'Rabbit in Red' night club. He's not a pierced-tattooed-rocker type, but more of a hard workin' fist fightin' beer drinkin' bouncer._" The call reports that they "are starting on this right away, so please only submit people who are in town for the holidays and able to audition this week." It looks like Zombie has been writing the screenplay for quite sometime now. We're told Scout Taylor-Compton, Tyler Mane, Malcolm McDowell, Daeg Faerch and Sheri Moon Zombie will all be returning. The new film picks up right as the first remake ended, following the aftermath of Michael Myers' murderous rampage through the eyes of the sister he hunted.

H2 is now casting: _[HOSPITAL SECURITY GUARD] Male, 40s-50s - The security guard at a hospital._


----------



## skeletonowl

I really don't know what to think of Rob Zombie all the time. He likes to make really messy, gory, old grindhouse esque films and I enjoyed Devil's Rejects but I don't know if he should keep going with rebooting the Halloween franchise. I don't hate him though!


----------



## Sinister

Not too big of piece of news here, I'm afraid, so take it for what it's worth.

From Bloody Disgusting:

While Rob Zombie has officially begun casting *H2*, the sequel to his own remake of HALLOWEEN, Dimension Films has officially slated the film for release on August 28, 2009. Watch for official casting news as it comes in. Tyler Mane is the only confirmed cast member returning as he'll once again rock the mask of the infamous Michael Myers. In other news, Zombie's action film *Tyrannosaurus Rex* has officially been pulled off Dimensions' release slate (obviously).


----------



## Sinister

Danielle Harris in talks for return to Haddonfield:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/14843


----------



## Sinister

This comes as no shock, or surprise.

From Bloody Disgusting:

We broke the news a few weeks ago that Danielle Harris was in talks to return as Annie Brackett in Rob Zombie's HALLOWEEN sequel *H2*. We received confirmation today that Harris has officially signed on to return. In addition, we learned that Daniel Roebuck will also be returning to Haddonfield as Lou Martini. They will join the confirmed names of Ezra Buzzington and Tyler Mane (Michael Myers), while we are still awaiting _official_ confirmation on Scout Taylor-Compton, Malcolm McDowell, Daeg Faerch and Sheri Moon Zombie, although we're told it's pretty set in stone. HALLOWEEN 2 arrives in theaters August 28th, 2009.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ahhh... babe-o-licious Danielle.........glad to have you back..

Probably only to have you completely slaughtered for good in H2


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not too too much here - but anyways:

- Zombie confirms again that H2 will not be a literal remake of the original Halloween 2; 
- says this will very much be a film about Laurie and the aftermath of the first flick;
- also says that McDowell has not yet resigned (despite the three picture deal?) and that if he does not do so, Loomis may not be in the sequel.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=9315


----------



## Sinister

From Rob Zombie's MySpace blog:

The great HOWARD HESSEMAN aka Dr. Johnny Fever has joined the cast of H2 as Uncle Meat owner of Uncle Meat's Java Hole.


----------



## Draik41895

LOL java hole


----------



## Sinister

The list just keeps getting longer and longer. Now Sponge-Bob's buddy, Patrick is in on the fun:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/index.php


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Dr. Loomis is back*

Surprise surprise 

Rob Zombie has confirmed on his My Space page that Malcolm McDowell will indeed be back in *H2* -
_
Rumors have it that Malcolm will not be returning as Dr. Loomis. Well, as usual the rumors are wrong. Malcolm McDowell will be back and ready to deal with big Mike._

So, there ya go, gang! Keep your eyes peeled for more updates as they come.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Per Zombie's My Space announcements, filming started today in Atlanta and the first pics will be up soon...........


----------



## Sinister

I have basically given up reporting anything else where this flick is concerned. It's not that I have anything personal against Zombie himself, but Jesus! Is he hiring _everybody_ that has ever worked in a Horror film?! It seems like. He just added Eileen Deitz to the cast. I have a funny story (Well, maybe not so funny, because it happened to me ) But that chick owes me five bucks!

No, Eileen, I have not forgotten, ya no change giving back chica! Ha ha!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

In addition to the photo, here is what Zombie had to say: "Well, we made it through the first three days. Everything is going great. This film is going to blow away my last trip to Haddonfield. Ultra gritty, ultra intense and very real. Here is a sneak peek of Laurie moments after being wheel in to the ER."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The new site is up for H2

http://www.halloween2-movie.com/

...and Daeg Faerch has been recast as young Mikey.....

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15506


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Agreed, Sin - but I wish he'd hire me for a scene!  Then again I have a face made for.........well, the internet. 

Anyways - Here's some behind the scenes vid from *H2: The Devil Walks Among Us* (fancy shmansy new title, eh kids?)

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15627


----------



## Jonathan

Well one good thing to come from it. Rob is looking for people on non-copyrighted Costumes to be in the filming taking place this weekend I think it is.

So if you have a costumed character send it in. Details I think are on his myspace page.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A new look at Laurie in the film, along with a vid posted by Tyler Mane which includes some jokey shtick about the new mask...

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15788

However, if you want to get an idea of what the mask will really look like in H2, here's a leaked pic of the alleged mask from an earlier report. Of course, this could be a fake too for all we know..................


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Malek Akkad on the future of "Halloween" and Michael Myers&#8230;&#8230;

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10158


----------



## Johnny Thunder

First look at some footage from ET -

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10246


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey gang -

Just a heads' up for anyone interested in checking it out, the trailer is due out this Friday.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15955


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For your consideration - the trailer.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/18100...tv-s.84267432-,13140297-10300-qtv-s.84267434-

Sheri's ghost/mental image in Michael's head? 

I mean - really? I'm ok with the rest of what little we see but.........


----------



## Sinister

It seems to me Sheri wasn't going to content with just being present in the new film as flashback material, so she reprised her _Living Dead Girl_ role from the video of the same name, but with vocalization skills.

I'm not going to pass judgment until I have seen the film, but what I will say is, I certainly hope that trailer isn't the best representation of what we fans are in for. If it is, that film is in a lot of trouble right out the gate.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I agree with you, bruddah.......

Then again is it any worse than the Halloween 6 druid cult crap? 

Seriously, except for squeezing his wife in, the rest looks like it has some potential.


----------



## Draik41895

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16051


----------



## Johnny Thunder

....and after we've gotten a look at the true face of evil in high-res, we get a glimpse of one of Michael's eyeless victims..

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10384


----------



## Johnny Thunder

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10527


----------



## Johnny Thunder

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2009/05/2...xclusive-h2-clip-with-mtvs-behind-the-screen/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16442


----------



## GoreGator

This movie looks to be a total mockery to the this classic film. I didnt like Zombies first one and this looks to be even worse.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Another trailer is up gang -

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810061258/trailer


----------



## Sinister

With the possible exception of everyone's viewpoints, this will most likely be the last reporting in this thread. Here's Bloody Disgusting video interview with director, Rob Zombie:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17210


----------



## saint paul mn

I liked it!!! It's dark, violent and waaaay messed up.


----------



## Sinister

Initially, I was going to write a review for this flick, but Jesus H. Christ! This piece of **** movie took up way too much of my life as it is. I _almost_ walked out, but when I spend good money on a movie, I am a glutton for punishment, and so stick around to see if said movie gets better.

It didn't.

Rob Zombie must have slept through the writing of the script, the directing of this movie, and everything else in production, because from first to last frame, it was an atrocious, meandering mess. The dialog was boring, the kills uninspired and the acting blase'. There were practically no sympathetic characters and was lacking in any sense of entertainment value. Brad Dourif was the only good thing about this crapfest, and even he wasn't enough for me to give it more than half a star out of a possible five. I am just now starting to get rid of this pounding headache I had coming out of it by taking four Ibruprofen, washed down with vast quantities of Coke.

Rob Zombie, I want my money and the stolen minutes of my life back. Make it so.


----------



## kprimm

Just saw this last night and i have to say i was dissapointed. I dont think it was horrible, but i felt the first one was very good. The second one just totally missed the mark. The script was almost non existant for the dialogue except for the word F**k every 5 seconds.The deaths were very violent. I just think the first one was a masterpiece and was hoping this one would be also, but thats not the case.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Huge disappointment and misstep for Zombie's film career.

I will say that direction-wise I thought there were some really well orchestrated scenes and shots using interesting light and composition in the frame. So ends most of the positive commentary...

Script-wise this needed a lot of work - maybe another 10 rewrites? Not only was the ending predictable, but Zombie even recycled ideas from *Halloween 4 & 5* (the hospital stuff from *Halloween 2 *is understandable and frankly among the best 20 minutes of this flick).

The Living Dead Girl visions didn't work for me and neither did the reduction of the Loomis character to a completely morally bankrupt money grubbing shyster. Michael didn't even really have too much to do either - again, this was very much Laurie's film, but I still didn't find her all that interesting even given the white-trash Zombie makeover.

As for a positive, the death of Annie and her father's reaction hit an emotional note for me, but otherwise there were not any real genuine scares or emotional attachments fostered by any of the on-screen antics.

I believe I understood what Zombie was trying to do, but sadly the whole thing just didn't work for me.

Coming in at third and making just over $17 mil, I wonder what this means for his plans for a redo willy of *The Blob*, as well as his *Tyrannosaurus Rex* film.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sorry folks, it didn't even live up to my lack of expectations. I didn't think it was possible to be bored watching a person getting stabbed to death. I saw it at the Movie Tavern, with a large plate of chicken nachos and a glass of wine. Yes, I planned on being buzzed while watching a so-so horror movie. Well, I got buzzed and watched a boring, confusing mess that I almost walked-out on.

I was wondering how RZ was going to keep his wife in the film....unfortunately, now I know. 

I liked the first one. I was bored to tears in the second.....my husbands big comment was..."i'm confused". My response, "I am sorry". (it was my idea to go watch it)

RZ had the chance to develop the characters some more but instead chose to do whatever it was he was trying to do. Besides the numerous F-bombs and the decade confusion we got to see the F-bombs as well. Thanks for the visual...we get it already.

I agree with Sinister...there isn't a single sympathetic character. How could there be without any character development? They were just twisted into caricatures. 

If you are going to write a sequel you need a lot more continuity than we got in this film, which was not even in the same setting other than the town name.

It started out confusing, got really boring, then ended up more confusing.


----------

